# Anyone know anything about Granada Guitars?



## Crowquill

I got this from a local guitar shop that's almost more of a pawn shop that specializes in guitars. The guy who sold it to me said its from the 60s and it says MADE IN JAPAN on it. I've had it for about a year and I love it. It's my main guitar for the band in my sig.

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about the company??? I haven't found anything about it on the net so for.










:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar

Wow--I haven't seen oione of those in years. I've played one just like that, theoretically it's possible I've played that very one. Glad you love the guitar you have.

Granada was a brand name put on guitars sold by music schools in Canada. They may have been sold elswhere as well. At one time many of those schools were lossely affiliated. I'm not sure about that now though.

They were made by the Matsumoku factory in Japan--the same place Arias were made. I have a less old Les Paul copy made by them, as well as a Gibson EB-3 copy (Bass) Canadian Charlie on these boards also has a Granada Les Paul copy.

You won't find a lot of info about them online--most of the sites I've come across are people looking for info about them.

The later Les Pauls were better quality than the one you have. We had old ones like this hanging around in case we couldn't bring our guitar, or for fun.

If the guitar is well set up it can still be fun to play. 

Anything else?


----------



## zontar

Here are links to two threads here on the Granada Les Pauls-
Granada
Granada again

Oh, and some guitars said "Granada" & some had the name of the Music school on them.


----------



## sneakypete

you can ask these guys if there`s a Matsumoku link to that brand...

http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/index.php


----------



## zontar

I think most of the stuff about Granadas on that site is stuff I posted quite a while back.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Nice Granada, never seen one like that before. 

Here is mine, I will be getting it new pots and parts that have been lost or removed over the years


----------



## Buzz

I've got an Aria strat like that one, also a jaguar style Gemtone guitar. The pickups sound good except they are very low output. 

So it turns out someone in my town has an all maple SG Granada. I'm going to check it out. I have over 15 guitars and not one SG, it might be time to finally get one.


----------



## Lurchin

if you like the feel of a Paul (beefy neck,humbuckers) without the weight then you will like the Granada SG , not the most powerful pick ups but a really light comfortable player


----------



## dtsaudio

I had a semi acoustic Granada. It looked sort of like an ES335 with a wammy bar. Cherry red. All plywood construction, really cheap. but for a beginner's electric it was fine back in 1970. 
It eventually wouldn't stay in tune for more than one song, so I replaced the whammy with a standard trapeze bridge - didn't help. After owning it for nearly 40 years I gave it away.


----------



## Lurchin

Id woulda taken that one , its hit and miss with those old semi hollows , I've had em minty and trashy , I find alot of the bodies like to move with age


----------



## zontar

Buzz said:


> So it turns out someone in my town has an all maple SG Granada. I'm going to check it out. I have over 15 guitars and not one SG, it might be time to finally get one.


I've seen a coupe of those years ago.
It also reminds of my bass, an EB 3 copy without the varitone switch--of course they were SG shaped--and now just get referred to as SG basses--
The guitars seemed solid--so hopefully it's in good condition.

For comparison purposes--here's my bass-


----------



## Lurchin

I dont think I've seen them in natural before , just in cherry like mine


----------



## zontar

Lurchin said:


> I dont think I've seen them in natural before , just in cherry like mine


Hmm, all the ones I saw--okay under 5 for the guitars, but several more than that for basses--were natural finishes.
I removed the pickguard and the bridge cover from my bass--although I still have them.


----------



## Buzz

So I picked up the SG. Ya its like your bass Zontar, except it has black square fretmarkers. Its got a really thin neck and narrow. Its also a maple top neck, it feels slippery. I dunno but I might try and sand down the back of the neck so I get get a grip. The guitar sounds pretty good, it sure doesnt feel like a regular SG, overall its a solid guitar, and I got it dirt cheap.


----------



## zontar

They tended to copy the Customs for the their LP & SG copies--thus the block inlays.

At one time I was going to use the body from the bass--fill in the holes and rout new ones and make an SG copy--then use the bass parts & neck and make a new bass body--but I changed my mind after I removed the mute and switched to round wound stings--then I liked the bass better and decided to keep it that way.

Good thing or it would be in one of those mistake threads.

They aren't top of the line, but any means--but if you get one cheap and you like it--they're decent guitars (At least mid to late 70's/early 80's for certain models.)


----------



## musickiller

I have a Granada Thin Hollow body with Starburst finish I bought back in the 80's. If you are trying to find its (Granada) linage, you have to remember Granada was shut down by Gibson. No disrespect implied towards Gibson, they were protecting their works. Therefore, the name / company Granada was banish in whole, of the face of the planet (Earth).

The guitar, from a techno point of view is prenominal. The string wear faster then the guitar will loose tuning. The perfect stage guitar. 

You can bend the neck in the middle of a song and she just bounces back. WoW!!!

Like the Gibson ES Guitar, she screams easily. I have used this ability (deficiency) as a trait, not a disadvantage. I play the guitar still and will not sell it for anything short of a Gretsch Country Gentleman" or Gibson ES HOLLOW body equivalent. I paid 898.00 for it new back in 1980. Even, now anything short of $ 6k would be an insult.

What would you pay here in 2014 for a guitar like this? Oh, don't bother making me an offer. She is like a good woman, or a Best Friend (if you shine her up every once in a while...


----------



## Lightfoot

I had a Trini Lopez copy Granada, it wasn't bad, paid 300$ for it at Ed's Music here in Peterborough, now defunct. It was cherry. Traded it for a 100$ Epi coostick. I couldn't find any info on the company either, or pics of another one like it.


----------



## musickiller

The company made too many great guitar copies. Gibson had them shut down and the name removed from historical records. I have a dynamite copy of a E'S 15 ... (no feedback block) inside. This is a Lucille type copy... Thin Hollow Body Baby!!! I wouldn't even consider selling the girl for less than 3K


----------



## Guest

IIRC, Granada's were Matsumoku Aria's re-branded for the Canadian
market. Specifically for the Calgary Conservatory of Music. They
didn't have the 'open book' headstock that I know of. I used to have
a SG. It played nice for what I bought it for. 

@musickiller. I'd love to see a pic of your Granada.


----------



## Norman231

Here's my 80's Granada SG.
(Knobs and poker chip are not original) 
No idea if this is the same "Granada" brand / company. 
Was "told" it was made in the 80's, but I have no idea...


----------



## Guest

Yes, that's the (Aria) Granada.
I used to have the same model/colour.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> IIRC, Granada's were Matsumoku Aria's re-branded for the Canadian
> market. Specifically for the Calgary Conservatory of Music. They
> didn't have the 'open book' headstock that I know of. I used to have
> a SG. It played nice for what I bought it for.
> 
> @musickiller. I'd love to see a pic of your Granada.


It wasn't just in Calgary, but in other cities as well--music schools typically sold them--either with the Granada name on them (like my first bass) or the school name on them (Like my LP copy--although that sticker fell off years ago.)
They did make ones with the open book headstock--I know--my LP copy had it--although my bass didn't and was similar to Norman231's SG.
It's not as pronounced, but it's there...


----------



## Norman231

Not to high-jack this thread (although I think it's dead), I'm curious as to why you guys sold your Granada's. 
If you got it from your Conservatory school (or wherever you were taking lessons), I'm going to assume it was probably your first guitar; ever wish you had it back? 
I know they're not high-end, but being your first and all


----------



## zontar

Norman231 said:


> Not to high-jack this thread (although I think it's dead), I'm curious as to why you guys sold your Granada's.
> If you got it from your Conservatory school (or wherever you were taking lessons), I'm going to assume it was probably your first guitar; ever wish you had it back?
> I know they're not high-end, but being your first and all


I still have both of mine (LP copy & bass)--the LP copy was my first electric--but after I got my Iceman I did consider selling it--of course if I had that would have gone towards an amp or something like that.
The only problem was that I would have not have been abel to sell it for much--so I held onto it--with the thought of either giving it away (At one point I lent it out and wasn't concerned if I got it back or not, but it was returned to me.) or modding it.
Eventually I modded it to be my slide guitar.
I've never considered selling the bass--because until just under a year ago I wouldn't have had a bass if I sold it.
There's a picture of the bass on page 2 of this thread.
Here's the LP copy after being modded-








I know I wouldn't get my money back on what I put into it if I were to sell this--but I didn't mod it to sell it--I modded it to play it--and now I do.
(The new pickups are a Duncan P-Rail in the neck and a Duncan JB in the bridge-it's pink because I got it cheap that way--the store ordered it for a customer who didn't like the colour--it was new/unused--and I got it much cheaper than a new JB.)
Here's a thread that shows the progression of the guitar from its original look to the one above...


----------



## Guest

I picked up my SG really cheap (package deal. the equivalent of ~$95).
Took it with me to the Folkway Music Swap/Garage sale a few years ago.
Traded that for a Washburn Cumberland with a broken headstock (asking $200).
The headstock was a clean break, easy fix. Still holding strong after 6 years.


----------



## BROOMFILLER

Hi everyone, this is my first posting in this forum, and am glad to have found it!

I have a Granada Les Paul electric guitar, which i've had for many years, but don't know too much about. It's been sitting in it's case for (easily) 15 years. I just wanted to know if any of you would know much about this guitar, what's in it, and what it might be worth (if anything)?

I wanted to attach some pics, but it won't let me. Anyone know how I would upload pics?

Thanks.


----------



## zontar

It's likely not worth a great deal, but it might be okay.
If the guitar is decent--play it--or fix it up & play it.
I did that because even though I wouldn't recover the cost if I sold it, at least I am playing it now--and I have no desire to sell it.

As to posting pictures-
read this


----------



## Guest

If anyone's looking for an LP style, 
there's one in Toronto for $200 w/case.

Granada Electric Guitar w/ Hardshell Case 
In good condition. 
Perfect for beginner, or for experienced guitarist who wants a beater. 
Comes with hardshell case. 
$200.00


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> If anyone's looking for an LP style,
> there's one in Toronto for $200 w/case.
> 
> Granada Electric Guitar w/ Hardshell Case
> In good condition.
> Perfect for beginner, or for experienced guitarist who wants a beater.
> Comes with hardshell case.
> $200.00



$200 is pretty rich for that.


----------



## Guest

I agree. The 70's case is probably worth $50.


----------



## Norman231

Wow.... another one on Kijiji, this one's asking $550.

Crazy.... in my humble opinion... 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cambr...an/1051597230?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I agree. The 70's case is probably worth $50.


Actually those cases are pretty good cases--they are sturdy--probably more sturdy than other cases people pay for.
The case, if it's in good shape is worth more than $50 in a private sale-not a lot more--but a bit.
If it's not in good shape $50 may be a generous value.
As for $200 overall price--well, that may be too high--even if the guitar is in good shape it's probably borderline.
I think mine would have been worth more than this one, based on the pictures, but without seeing it--who knows--If I was seriously interested though, I'd make an offer--but only after viewing the guitar--and providing it wasn't a long trip to get there.


Norman231 said:


> Wow.... another one on Kijiji, this one's asking $550.
> 
> Crazy.... in my humble opinion...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cambr...an/1051597230?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Definitely crazy.

I think the key to the asking price on this one is that overused & misused word-"Lawsuit"


----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


> As for $200 overall price--well, that may be too high--even if the guitar is in good shape it's probably borderline.
> 
> 
> Definitely crazy.


All the plating is non existent on that $200 guitar. Sure, not a playability or tone issue perhaps, but looks so bad, I'd hate it. 

And $550 for the other one?? That's insane. Here's a guy that thinks MIJ is an automatic goldmine. For another couple hundred bucks, one could buy an Elitist or another high end used MIJ.


----------



## zontar

Scotty said:


> All the plating is non existent on that $200 guitar. Sure, not a playability or tone issue perhaps, but looks so bad, I'd hate it.
> 
> And $550 for the other one?? That's insane. Here's a guy that thinks MIJ is an automatic goldmine. For another couple hundred bucks, one could buy an Elitist or another high end used MIJ.


For his asking price you could get a lot better guitar than the one he's selling.


----------



## shanerr

Hi there

Thanks to this thread I know why I cant find anything about this company lol I'm wondering if anyone knows when they started producing instruments? I recently picked up a granada mandolin and wanna find out more about it. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## zontar

Well the Granada name was used for guitars & basses in the 60's & 70's that were sold in Canada, primarily through music schools & they were made (at least the 70's ones-if not the earlier ones) by the Japanese company Matsumoku.
They put a wide range of names on their guitars.

I have never seen or heard of mandolins, but I don't have exhaustive knowledge of their output.
Post a picture & that might help.
It could a Matsumoku made mandolin or it could be a different company using that name.


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> They put a wide range of names on their guitars.


I found a useful site about japanese guitar manufacturers.
I started a thread about them here.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I found a useful site about japanese guitar manufacturers.
> I started a thread about them here.


I checked it out--good resource


----------



## Splash

I have a Granada Japanese made semi acoustic Gibson style but I lost the whammy bar,does anybody know where I might be able to find one, been trying to find a picture of one online but not having much luck, saw one a while ago but can't seem to find it now,any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Brian Bolton

So I just bought one of these exact guitars. This is the only info I can find. I'm looking to find/make a term arm how can I figure out the thread?


----------



## DrummerRich

zontar said:


> Wow--I haven't seen oione of those in years. I've played one just like that, theoretically it's possible I've played that very one. Glad you love the guitar you have.
> 
> Granada was a brand name put on guitars sold by music schools in Canada. They may have been sold elswhere as well. At one time many of those schools were lossely affiliated. I'm not sure about that now though.
> 
> They were made by the Matsumoku factory in Japan--the same place Arias were made. I have a less old Les Paul copy made by them, as well as a Gibson EB-3 copy (Bass) Canadian Charlie on these boards also has a Granada Les Paul copy.
> 
> You won't find a lot of info about them online--most of the sites I've come across are people looking for info about them.
> 
> The later Les Pauls were better quality than the one you have. We had old ones like this hanging around in case we couldn't bring our guitar, or for fun.
> 
> If the guitar is well set up it can still be fun to play.
> 
> Anything else?


Man, I'm in the same boat. I got several guitars and a company l worked for closed. It was in an office they were gonna chuck it. It needed tuning pegs and strings but now it is the best guitar l own. I read old Granada guitars are expensive and as good or better than Taylor Guitars. Mine l believe is custom, the Ivory on the neck and special design on the back. $$$ l bet. My friend, they are priceless. Enjoy it!


----------



## Pickboy to the stars.




----------



## Thunderboy1975

I had a red 335 style Trini Lopez Granada at one time. Wasnt anything special...


----------



## zontar

Pickboy to the stars. said:


> View attachment 386945
> View attachment 386946


Based on the headstocks at least two of the LP copies & the SG copy are older than my LP copy & bass.
But if they play well--cool.


----------

